# Food Network's Robert Irvine fired



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2008)

Robert Irvine fired for inflating his resume - Slashfood

I have mixed feelings about this. I really enjoyed the show, and Robert, but the dishonesty in this day and age is hard to understand. Did he really think no one would find out?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 3, 2008)

It's a shame.  He and the show seemed to be a good match.  He's talented enough that I wonder why he felt it necessary to fabricate things.  It'll interesting to see what he does next.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Gee, that's so sad!

I liked him. He's made guess appearences on several cooking shows, also. Too bad.

He'll be missed. Hopefully, he'll go to PBS like Chef Ming Tsai did. He also had his own cooking show on the Food Network - East Meets West.


----------



## sattie (Mar 3, 2008)

Not one of my favorite's, so I doubt I will miss him much.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

He also appeared on Iron Chef America.

He paired with Bobby Flay to compete against Cat Cora and Paula Deen.


----------



## baking fool (Mar 3, 2008)

it wasn't bobby flay, it was Tyler from Tyler's Ultimate. (they do look alike though)

Here's coverage inthe Guardian:
A CV that proved a recipe for disaster - US channel axes British celebrity chef | Media | The Guardian


----------



## jennyema (Mar 3, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Gee, that's so sad!
> 
> I liked him. He's made guess appearences on several cooking shows, also. Too bad.
> 
> He'll be missed. Hopefully, he'll go to PBS like Chef Ming Tsai did. He also had his own cooking show on the Food Network - East Meets West.


 
I tend to doubt PBS would have wanted him in the first place.  He's def. not their style.  But now, I imagine he's toast. 

Home Shopping Network, maybe.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

baking fool said:


> it wasn't bobby flay, it was Tyler from Tyler's Ultimate. (they do look alike though)
> 
> Here's coverage inthe Guardian:
> A CV that proved a recipe for disaster - US channel axes British celebrity chef | Media | The Guardian


 


You're right, it WAS Tyler Florence.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 3, 2008)

baking fool said:


> it wasn't bobby flay, it was Tyler from Tyler's Ultimate. (they do look alike though)
> 
> Here's coverage inthe Guardian:
> A CV that proved a recipe for disaster - US channel axes British celebrity chef | Media | The Guardian


 
_WHO_ looks alike?  Certainly not Booby Flea and Tyler Florence!


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 3, 2008)

He lied and got fired.  Could've happened to any of us.  Heck, it would've happened to most of us!  I didn't foresee him getting canned though.  I thought he and Food Network would have been all the better for the scandal.  Perhaps it wasn't scandalous enough.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 3, 2008)

He did not get fired. His contract was not renewed, for now. In reality desision has not been made. he is pretty popular and actually knows how to cook unlike some other so called celebrties on the FN. Hope he stays. though it is bother, why in the world did he have to lie?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a different story that says they may reconsider at the end of the production style. 
Padded Resume Costs Chef TV Show - Food News Story - WGAL Lancaster

I think this is more of a personal vendetta by a Florida news paper.  They are diligently attacking him at every turn.  You have to wonder how much was just him talking and what was really on his resume submitted to the Food Network.  But seriously, embellishing resumes is nothing new in the world today,.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 3, 2008)

As already stated, embellishing is nothing new, and where was the their background check in the first place? So they missed this, have egg on their face, and are firing him as a result.
Meanwhile, Rachel Ray gets to tell us all about her favorite dog foods in her new show... and so the Food Network slips down another notch.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 3, 2008)

That's a good report.  FoodNetwork did not cancel Martha Stewart when she had her issues with the law and continued to play the shows through the contract period.  They will do the same here.  FN is very serious about the veracity of what goes on the air.  They had issues with the last go round of Next FN Star. I give them a good deal of credit for their stand.

Obviously if Irvine continues to do good deads elsewhere and fans galore write in to FN they may revisit the decision.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 3, 2008)

There have been so many dodges one could use to put together a resume it is surprising more folks have not used them.

You need a degree, well, there were places, and maybe still are, you could almost buy them. They made you write a paper or something and send a copy of your resume and the select faculy would send you a degree - just make sure the registration fee was paid.

Ok, you have a gap in your resume. What to do, what to do?  Do not panic.  Find a company that had gone out of business.  Claim to have been employed there.  Can it be traced that you did not work there? Very doubtful, trying to find the records of an out of business company is almost impossible, and most companies do not dig very deeply.

Then, of course, most companies are scared to death about being sued if they give a bad reference to anyone.  So the company tries to protect itself by merely verifing the employment dates of a person.

They will ignore the fact that the employee almost never showed up, was drunk half the time, and used to discuss ways to make anthrax.

As the company will not divulge those facts will they state that the person did not run the loading dock rather than do the loading?  Or that rather than being an entry data enterer the person was not in charge of information services?

Of course not.

The trick to getting away with these schemes, and there are many more, is not having your previous employment geographically too close to the job one is seeking.

The hiring boss knows the guys across the city who will gladly talk to their pal.  But if the company you worked for, or claimed to work for, is 1000 miles away or so, the hiring guy is most likely at a total loss.

I am not a charlatan, am a responsible person.  But have seen all of these used.

The system in my opinion is broken, and employers have to be very sharp and if they have any doubts go with their guts.

As far as food network goes, I rarely watch it but have caught the guy a few times and he is clearly talented both as a chef and as a personality.

To me it was a venial sin. But FN must decide its own policies.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope they do.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Here's a different story that says they may reconsider at the end of the production style.
> Padded Resume Costs Chef TV Show - Food News Story - WGAL Lancaster
> 
> I think this is more of a personal vendetta by a Florida news paper. They are diligently attacking him at every turn. You have to wonder how much was just him talking and what was really on his resume submitted to the Food Network. But seriously, embellishing resumes is nothing new in the world today,.


 


If this is true, then that, in my book, is slanderous and scandalous proaganda. It is also grounds for a lawsuit!

They shouldn't post that if it was not true. And if it is a lie, then I hope that he sues the pants off them!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 3, 2008)

There is always some reporter or writer, somewhere, looking to become the next Woodward and Bernstein. They forget the news is about reporting the facts and informing the public, not creating the story and influencing the public.
Some forget that on their quest to the top looking for fame.


----------



## kleenex (Mar 3, 2008)

He is not that bad of a cook.

Does he really need to go???


----------



## babetoo (Mar 3, 2008)

*resume impossible,lol*

i have always thought he was a big blow-hard. only watched a couple times.

too loud for me.

babe


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought he was funny at times.

Customer: "You have about 700 people to feed and you only have 8 hours to get the meals ready. Are you up to the challenge?"

Robert: "Yes, I can do it."

Customer: " Oh. These stoves aren't working. You can't use them and you'll have to find some other way to bake the chicken."

Robert: Wait a minute, no one told me that. How am I supposed to cook all this chicken without any ovens? This is insane!"


----------



## jennyema (Mar 4, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Here's a different story that says they may reconsider at the end of the production style.
> Padded Resume Costs Chef TV Show - Food News Story - WGAL Lancaster
> 
> I think this is more of a personal vendetta by a Florida news paper. They are diligently attacking him at every turn. You have to wonder how much was just him talking and what was really on his resume submitted to the Food Network. But seriously, embellishing resumes is nothing new in the world today,.


 

I don't think the Florida paper ran more than one story.  Irvine admitted that he lied and "embellished" his credentials.  It was pretty stupid of him to claim he made Princess Diana's wedding cake and that he was himself Knighted by Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 4, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> If this is true, then that, in my book, is slanderous and scandalous proaganda. It is also grounds for a lawsuit!
> 
> They shouldn't post that if it was not true. And if it is a lie, then I hope that he sues the pants off them!


 

I don't see a lawsuit in his future, as he has admitted so many lies and fictions.

He would have a hard time proving damages after that, even if someone printed something about him that was not true.

IMO, RI cooked his own goose, so to speak.

Though I do like his show.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Cooked his own goose. Haha!! I just had to laugh at that one!

You're right, but when you're famous and popular and you've become a celebrity, it almost seems like the media is out to get ya!!

They just can't wait to "dig up the dirt" on people.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 5, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Cooked his own goose. Haha!!
> 
> You're right, but when you're famous and popular and you've become a celebrity, it almost seems like the media is out to get ya!!
> 
> They just can't wait to "dig up the dirt" on people.


But you don't have to hand them the shovel and a map.  

Barbara


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2008)

No, because they'll come looking for you. They got radar ears and eyes.

But I imagine that when someone puts lies on their resume, and their employer finds out about it, then their goose DOES get cooked.

At this point, people might be saying that he doesn't have the brains God gave a goose! Haha!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 5, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> But you don't have to hand them the shovel and a map.
> 
> Barbara



 Very True!


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 6, 2008)

If you read the Florida article, it also sounds like he's skirting creditors and investors as well.  He's not one of my favorites, save when he's teamed with Guy or Tyler.  He and Paula together were a bit much, IMHO.  

I think he's a con who can cook and had good help.  How many of us can cook?  I can't imagine inventing knighthood, castles, and White House stories ... it's almost insulting that he thinks we're that stupid!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2008)

I honestly think that someone possibly fabricated this story by making it sound bigger than it already was.


----------



## amber (Mar 6, 2008)

Ridiculous!  His show is fantastic and to not renew his contract simply because he did not work on Princess Diana's cake is petty.  Big deal, he told a little white lie.  He obviously can cook and manage a kitchen with ease.


----------



## GB (Mar 6, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> I honestly think that someone possibly fabricated this story by making it sound bigger than it already was.


What makes you think that?


----------



## Wart (Mar 6, 2008)

This blaming 'The Media' has gotten really old and has worn really thin.

Seems awfully lame to me when the story gets changed from the story to 'The Medias' reporting of the story.

In this case it not that Irvine lied, it's that the media is blowing it out of proportion or enhancing the story or sexing it up in some way.

A better turn for this thread to take would be how society has turned to a thing where perception is more important than substance and how success, at any cost, is justification for just about any action.

Did I write 'just about'? Hmm, Irvine built a step of his career on lies but somehow it's the reporting of these lies that's the fault .....

Ok. 

Carry on.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 6, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> I honestly think that someone possibly fabricated this story by making it sound bigger than it already was.



If you read this story in the (U.K.) Guardian, he admits to having made up some things, due to "social pressure." He fabricated the lies himself. I really think it's a shame - I enjoyed the show - but when people lie and get caught, there should be consequences.

A CV that proved a recipe for disaster - US channel axes British celebrity chef | Media | The Guardian


----------



## smoke king (Mar 6, 2008)

I personally never cared for the guy-seemed kind of arrogant to me. No doubt a top rate chef, regardless of the fabrications on his resume.

I'm sure he won't be down for long


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 6, 2008)

Wart said:


> This blaming 'The Media' has gotten really old and has worn really thin.



Thanks for saying that. Blaming "the media" drives me nuts - as if "the media" was one big monolithic thing all with the same motivation rather than hundreds of companies and thousands of reporters. It's not as coordinated as some people seem to think.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2008)

GB said:


> What makes you think that?


 


Just seems to me that something just isn't right.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2008)

amber said:


> Ridiculous! His show is fantastic and to not renew his contract simply because he did not work on Princess Diana's cake is petty. Big deal, he told a little white lie. He obviously can cook and manage a kitchen with ease.


 


Yeah, I'm sure that we ALL told little white lies at sometime or another. I know that I did.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 6, 2008)

amber said:


> Ridiculous!  His show is fantastic and to not renew his contract simply because he did not work on Princess Diana's cake is petty.  Big deal, he told a little white lie.  He obviously can cook and manage a kitchen with ease.



Actually, there were quite a few little lies, and if you ever watched the show, several were showcased in the opening: He cooked for British royalty; he was a Knight Commander of the Royal Victorian Order; he had a degree in food and nutrition from the University of Leeds; he worked on the wedding cake for Prince Charles and Princess Diana; he had worked as a White House chef. All untrue.

Like I said, it's a shame it happened, but he's a big boy and has to pay the consequences for what he did.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 6, 2008)

The entire show is based on this false personna ... how on any level is that okay?


----------



## GB (Mar 6, 2008)

What he did was lie. They were not little white lies. They were lies period. He was deceitful to his employer and to the public. That is not right in any way shape or form. His lies could end up causing the business to lose money. That is not a little white lie.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2008)

They should give him another chance, I think.


----------



## Wart (Mar 6, 2008)

Next thing we know it will be 60 Minutes fault Clemens was on the needle and lied to congress about it.



> * His lies could end up causing the business to lose money.*



I'm not sure I follow, If a company _didn't_ lose money, or somehow turned it around and made money off of Irvines lies then Irvines deceit would be OK?


----------



## GB (Mar 6, 2008)

Where did I ever say it would be OK Wart. My point is that it was not just a little white lie like some are saying.


----------



## Wart (Mar 6, 2008)

GB said:


> Where did I ever say it would be OK Wart.



It wasn't a statement, it was a question. Had a ? at the end.


----------



## GB (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes I saw the question mark Wart. I took your question as an implication as it was obvious by my statements that I did not think his lying was OK at all. You must have missed this part of my post...



			
				GB said:
			
		

> That is not right in any way shape or form.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 6, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> They should give him another chance, I think.


 
Another chance ... based on what?

Of course we all have a different perspective, but for me, I really think he made a fool of the network execs.  Very little Robert Irvine says is credible at this point, so I'm surprised the show hasn't been pulled.  Think about how many aspiring chefs are watching, lots of them impressionable young kids.  There are all kinds of talented people out there.  Why promote lying and cheating by granting a second chance?  

I just can't get behind him.  The man completely misrepresented himself.  He's a downright imposter.  A second chance would not be a good business decision for the network and sponsors, in my VERY humble opinion.  Integrity matters.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well then, I think it's THEIR fault for not checking out his background first.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 7, 2008)

Lying is lying--there are no different colors, IMHO.  He knew his stuff and should have used that knowledge to get the job and should not have lied.  And you're right Corey, the network should have checked him out.  

The thing I don't understand is why he kept lying.  I can [not quite, but almost] understand him lying to get the job, but to keep lying to us on his show is something else.  Neither was right of course, but most people who would lie to get a job wouldn't keep on at it, just so they wouldn't call attention to their lies.  He definitely didn't play it very smart.

Barbara


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm amused at his euphemisms. He's sorry to have "exagerated" his bio...hmmm, if he claimed to be the highest order of Knight and they don't know him from "Boo", is that really an "exageration" or a bald-faced lie? If he claimed to cook for Presidents and Royalty, and they've never heard of him, is that stretching the truth or flat out bull (edited for language)?

The guy's so crooked he poops (edited for language) spaghetti! I can't comprehend how anyone could spin his crap as anything less than fraud.

A man (or woman) has very little in this world beyond their word and the love of their family. I hope he has the latter, 'cause the former ain't worth spit.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Lying is lying--there are no different colors, IMHO. He knew his stuff and should have used that knowledge to get the job and should not have lied. And you're right Corey, the network should have checked him out.
> 
> The thing I don't understand is why he kept lying. I can [not quite, but almost] understand him lying to get the job, but to keep lying to us on his show is something else. Neither was right of course, but most people who would lie to get a job wouldn't keep on at it, just so they wouldn't call attention to their lies. He definitely didn't play it very smart.
> 
> Barbara


 


I think this is what happens when someone makes up a 2nd lie to cover up the first lie.

And it goes on and on and on and on until they've told so many lies, that it'll take a crowbar to get them out of the long string of lies they told.

"We asked you if you really make a wedding cake for Princess Diana. You said yes and the lie detector determined that's a lie."

"We asked you if you've had many years of experience as a chef. You said yes and the lie detector determined that's a lie."

"And finally, we asked you if you lied on your resume. You said no, and the lie detector determined that a lie."


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 7, 2008)

_* Oh! what a tangled web we weave, When first we practice to deceive! 
*_


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Well then, I think it's THEIR fault for not checking out his background first.


How is it their fault? What happened to personal responsibility Corey?Why should it be his employers fault that they trusted that he was telling the truth instead of his fault for deceiving them?


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to side with GB in that regard.  While FN's failure to check Irvine's history is somewhat irresponsible, it is not the company's fault that he lied.  If I forget to lock my front door then I'm a moron, but that does not excuse someone from walking in and making her or himself at home.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 7, 2008)

GB said:


> How is it their fault? What happened to personal responsibility Corey?Why should it be his employers fault that they trusted that he was telling the truth instead of his fault for deceiving them?


 



Background check.

It might have been easier. Both him and the FN would have been spared the pain and aggony.


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2008)

That does not answer my question though Corey. Why is it not his fault for lying? What happened to personal responsibility?

He was the one who was deceitful. Why is it someone else's fault and not his?


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 7, 2008)

I never suggested that it WASN'T his fault for lying. 

Yes, he got himself in some hot water. And yes, it was his responsibility to tell the truth.


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> I never suggested that it WASN'T his fault for lying.





Corey123 said:


> Well then, I think it's THEIR fault for not checking out his background first.


That is sure what it sounded like. I guess I must have somehow misread your statement.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, no problem.

One thing is for sure: If you don't cut the mustard with the FN, then you're out of there on roller skates.


----------

